# Croissant debate



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

I posted about croissants earlier but was wondering how many folds you all use in your recipe? Or to be more precise how many layers of butter to you try to achieve? I am usually at 128 layers, reading up on the matter earlier do you think this may be too many layers?  I see many recipes utilizing a single fold and then a book fold, seems kind of sketchy or 3 single folds? We are also making a sourdough version which is a fussy old lady but the final product is very good.
 
What do you do?


----------



## cakeface (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Rat,

We do a book fold then a single fold.  Produces excellent results.


----------



## igannon (Mar 10, 2006)

3 "envelope" folds, if that makes sense (I.e. roll to a strip 3 times wider than it is long, fold left over and then right. repeat)


----------

